# road cycling near Montreal and/or Quebec City?



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Going up to Canada this summer for a family event, will have several days in Montreal and several days in (old) Quebec City. Will bring our bikes. Not looking to make it a "cycling vacation" per se since family takes priority, but it'd be nice to get some 25-50 mile rides (paved) in before anybody else is out of bed.

Any suggestions on routes, or resources for finding routes? Local cycle clubs or shop rides? Beanspill!

Thanks.


----------

